# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ισχύς αντίστασης θερμοσίφωνα

## rama

Υπάρχει κάποιος γενικός κανόνας (στο περίπου) για τη θέρμανση του νερού ενός θερμοσίφωνα σύμφωνα με τα KW της αντίστασης, σε συνάρτηση με τη χωρητικότητα? πχ τόσοι άνοδο χ βαθμούς C, ανά ΚW/λίτρο ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Εχω ένα θερμοboiler λεβητοστασίου και μου φαίνεται γενικώς οτι αργεί να ζεστάνει το νερό με το ρεύμα (τη θέρμανσή του μέσω boiler την έχω καταργήσει λόγω τιμής πετρελαίου). Δε νομίζω οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, απλά αργεί να ζεστάνει και μου κάνει εντύπωση, σε σχέση με την αντίσταση των 4KW που έχει μέσα στον ηλιακό, με χωρητικότητα 195 λίτρων.
Με χωρητικότητα 155 λίτρα τι αντίσταση έχει λογικά? Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά κάποια αναφορά στο internet, ούτε στο site της εταιρίας. Είναι το μοντέλο S150 της Reflex.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθειά σας.
Αγγελος

----------


## antonis_p

> Με χωρητικότητα 155 λίτρα τι αντίσταση έχει λογικά?



4kw

Σε μικρούς βάζουν 1,5kw.

Αν έχεις αμπεροτσιμπίδα δες τί αμπέρ τραβά.

----------


## chris73

Έχω έναν ελληνικό Johnson (εντός σπιτιού, αν και πλέον δεν το χρησιμοποιώ) 80 λίτρα με 4kw αντίσταση (ή έτσι λέει) και κάνει πέρι τα 50+ λεπτά τον χειμώνα να ζεσταθεί μέχρι να σταματίσει...

Ό δικός σου που είναι διπλός πόση ώρα χρειάζεται?

----------


## vasilllis

> 4kw
> 
> Σε μικρούς βάζουν 1,5kw.
> 
> Αν έχεις αμπεροτσιμπίδα δες τί αμπέρ τραβά.



και εγω ελεγα να μετρησει ωμ αντιστασης.ΣΩστος.

http://www.katsafanas.gr/gr/products...0_boilers.html

εδω παντως δεν εχει ηλεκτρικη αντισταση.να υποθεσω οτι ειναι εξτρα ??

----------


## rama

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αμπεροτσιμπίδα...
Για να ζεστάνει το νερό αρκετά, χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 2ωρο αναμμένο.
Το μοντέλο είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στο link που έβαλε ο Βασίλης, αλλά δεν υπάρχει καμμία αναφορά ούτε εκεί ούτε πουθενά αλλού που έψαξα για την αντίσταση. Μέχρι και στην εταιρεία στη Γερμανία έστειλα mail και δεν έχουν απαντήσει.
Το μαύρο κουτί που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία στο κάτω μέρος του δοχείου περιέχει τον θερμοστάτη και δίνει πρόσβαση στη θυρίδα για την αντίσταση.

----------


## xinoulis

4 kw ειναι οι αντιστασεις, Ποιο παλια ειχα δει καπιες 4,5kw και τωρα τελευταια εχω δει και 3,5kw ετσι ωστε να δουλευει με 16αρα ασφαλεια. ειναι λογικο να ζεστενει 1,5 με 2 ωρες τα 155 λιτρα

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα.
  Άγγελε
  << Υπάρχει κάποιος γενικός κανόνας (στο περίπου) για τη θέρμανση του νερού ενός θερμοσίφωνα σύμφωνα με τα KW της αντίστασης, σε συνάρτηση με τη χωρητικότητα? πχ τόσοι άνοδο χ βαθμούς C, ανά ΚW/λίτρο ή κάτι τέτοιο.>>
Υπάρχει, αλλά αν δεν έχεις αμπεροτσιμπίδα (*), θερμόμετρο, ίσως και βολτόμετρο δε σε βοηθά σε τίποτα.
  << Δε νομίζω οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, απλά αργεί να ζεστάνει και μου κάνει εντύπωση >>
  Έχεις κλείσει τις βάνες προς και από boiler;
  << και μου κάνει εντύπωση,σε σχέση με την αντίσταση των 4KW που έχει μέσα στον ηλιακό, με χωρητικότητα 195 λίτρων.>>
  Δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα, δεδομένου του ότι ο ηλιακός ενδέχεται να θερμαίνεται και από τον ήλιο
  (*) με ωμομέτριση της αντίστασης – όπως έχει εγγραφεί – δεν βγάζεις συμπέρασμα για την ισχύ της αντίστασης, και αυτό γιατί αλλάζει τιμή όταν ζεσταθεί.

----------

lcharal (17-12-12)

----------


## xampos

Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο θεςΕικόνα 22.jpg

----------

Ηλιας Α (17-12-12)

----------


## rama

Ευχαριστώ Χαράλαμπε, χρήσιμη η άσκηση, θα τη μελετήσω για να δώ αν μου βγαίνουν τα νούμερα ή τελικά υπάρχει θέμα στο θερμοσίφωνά μου.
Ηλία, ναί έχω κλείσει τις βάνες και το δουλεύω σαν απλό θερμοσίφωνα.
Η σύγκριση με τον ηλιακό γίνεται χωρίς υποβοήθηση από ήλιο (δηλ σε συννεφιασμένες μέρες), μόνο σαν ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα. Ο λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιώ ως βασικό θερμοσίφωνα τον ηλιακό και το χειμώνα, είναι οι φυσιολογικές απώλειες θερμότητας καθώς είναι εκτεθειμένος στην κρύα ατμόσφαιρα και το γεγονός οτι χρειάζεται μεγάλη ροή νερού μέχρι να έρθει το ζεστό, καθώς το σπίτι είναι σε τρία επίπεδα και απαιτείται μεγάλη διαδρομή στο νερό μέχρι τις χρήσεις. Ενώ με το θερμοσίφωνα του λεβητοστασίου, τα πράγματα είναι πιό συγκρατημένα από πλευράς θερμοκρασίας περιβάλλοντος και μήκους σωληνώσεων.

----------


## antonis_p

> Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο θεςΕικόνα 22.jpg



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ευτυχώς που δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσει η θερμοκρασία τους 70C !!!

----------


## rama

Τελικά όλα έχουν την εξήγησή τους. Μετά από επικοινωνία με την Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία της Reflex, μου έστειλαν ένα ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο και προκύπτει οτι τα boiler τους δεν έχουν προεγκατεστημένη ηλεκτρική αντίσταση, αλλά επιλέγεις (αν θέλεις) μεταξύ διαφορετικών μοντέλων ισχύος αντίστασης ανάλογα με τη χωρητικότητα του θερμοσίφωνα και αν έχεις μονοφασικό ή τριφασικό. Αυτή την επιλογή την έκανε χωρίς να με ρωτήσει ο (όπως αποδείχθηκε) απατεώνας υδραυλικός που δούλεψε στην ανακατασκευή του σπιτιού μου.
Θα πρέπει τώρα να κάνω μερικές μετρήσεις με το θερμόμετρο και χρονόμετρο για να βρώ κατά προσέγγιση αν έχει εγκαταστήσει την αντίσταση των 1.8 ή των 2.4 ή των 3.0KW.

----------


## antonis_p

Αν κανεις μία αμπερομέτρηση θα καταλήξεις σε ασφαλέστερο συμπέρασμα. Και γρηγορότερα.

----------


## apollonic

> Υπάρχει κάποιος γενικός κανόνας (στο περίπου) για τη θέρμανση του νερού ενός θερμοσίφωνα σύμφωνα με τα KW της αντίστασης, σε συνάρτηση με τη χωρητικότητα? πχ τόσοι άνοδο χ βαθμούς C, ανά ΚW/λίτρο ή κάτι τέτοιο.
> Εχω ένα θερμοboiler λεβητοστασίου και μου φαίνεται γενικώς οτι αργεί να ζεστάνει το νερό με το ρεύμα (τη θέρμανσή του μέσω boiler την έχω καταργήσει λόγω τιμής πετρελαίου). Δε νομίζω οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, απλά αργεί να ζεστάνει και μου κάνει εντύπωση, σε σχέση με την αντίσταση των 4KW που έχει μέσα στον ηλιακό, με χωρητικότητα 195 λίτρων.
> Με χωρητικότητα 155 λίτρα τι αντίσταση έχει λογικά? Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά κάποια αναφορά στο internet, ούτε στο site της εταιρίας. Είναι το μοντέλο S150 της Reflex.
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθειά σας.
> Αγγελος



δες σε μια ώρα πόσες κιλοβατώρες κατανάλωση κάνει, από το ρολόϊ της ΔΕΗ.
ολα τα άλλα κλειστά. (κυρίως το ψυγείο)

----------


## xinoulis

> δες σε μια ώρα πόσες κιλοβατώρες κατανάλωση κάνει, από το ρολόϊ της ΔΕΗ.
> ολα τα άλλα κλειστά. (κυρίως το ψυγείο)



Μετρα σε 1 λεπτο ποσες στροφες κανει το ρολοι και πολλαπλασιαζεις με 60 για να βρεις ποσο κανει την ωρα. το ρολοι γραφει ποσες στροφες ειναι 1 Kwh. αν εινρες αι πολυ αργο το ρολοι μετρα σε ποσο χρονο κανει 1 στροφη και βρες με πραξεις ποσο καταναλωνει

----------


## ioannistsi

Γιατι δεν μετρας απλα την αντισταση με το πολυμετρο...?κ αν δεν εχεις δανεισου ενα απο καπου...5 sec  δουλεια ειναι κ θα σου λυσει πολλες αποριες!

----------


## apollonic

> Γιατι δεν μετρας απλα την αντισταση με το πολυμετρο...?κ αν δεν εχεις δανεισου ενα απο καπου...5 sec  δουλεια ειναι κ θα σου λυσει πολλες αποριες!



τσου
όταν θερμαίνεται  η αντίσταση χρωμονικελίνης αυξάνει την αντίστασή της. Οπως και του λαμπτήρα
take a closer look -> http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_12/6.html

----------


## apollonic

> Μετρα σε 1 λεπτο ποσες στροφες κανει το ρολοι και πολλαπλασιαζεις με 60 για να βρεις ποσο κανει την ωρα. το ρολοι γραφει ποσες στροφες ειναι 1 Kwh. αν εινρες αι πολυ αργο το ρολοι μετρα σε ποσο χρονο κανει 1 στροφη και βρες με πραξεις ποσο καταναλωνει



ωρολόι δεν έχει το παιδί?
oi kwh γράφονται
αυτή είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος γιατί περιλαμβάνει και το cosφ
τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, πρέπει να προσέξει να μην διακόψει ο θερμοστάτης
ένας εύκολος τρόπος είναι να αφήσει το νερό να τρέχει συνέχεια. Είναι και χειμώνας, το παγωμένο νερό δεν θα τον αφήσει να δουλέψει. Μπορεί να το κάνει και για μισή ώρα και να πολλαπλασιάσει  Χ2

----------


## xsterg

εκτος απο την ωμομετρηση που θα δωσει προσεγγιστικο αποτελεσμα καπου επανω στο σωμα της θα γραφει την αντισταση της η καποιον κωδικο που θα αντιστοιχει στην πραγματικη τιμη της.

----------


## gas_liosia

Βρε παιδιά τι του λέτε του ανθρώπου; Αφήστε τον να μετρήσει την αντίσταση να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του. Δηλαδή αν αλλάξει η αντίσταση το ρεύμα και η ισχύς θα παραμείνουν σταθερά;;; Αφού όλα από την αντίσταση είναι ανάλογα. Και η διαφορά της αντίστασης που λέτε ξέρετε ποιας τάξεως είναι; Μιλάμε για δέκατο του Ω. Μην τα κάνετε δύσκολα.
Φιλικά πάντα! *γιατί ο γραπτός λόγος είναι αγνώστου ύφους...
και Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## Tziordino

Παιδια καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση,αν μετετρεπα το κύκλωμα του καλοριφέρ που έχω ως εξής:Να συνδέσω ένα θερμοσίφωνα με μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση απο την εργοστασιακή στο υπάρχον δίκτυο θέρμανσης (απομονώνοντας τον λέβητα και το μπόιλερ),προσθέτοντας την αντλία νερού που θα λειτουργεί όσο είναι αναμμένη η αντίσταση (και για κανα μισάωρο μετα με την βοήθεια χρονοδιακόπτη)θα ηταν λειτουργικό;

----------


## Tziordino

καμια βοήθεια κανεις?

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδια καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση,αν μετετρεπα το κύκλωμα του καλοριφέρ που έχω ως εξής:Να συνδέσω ένα θερμοσίφωνα με μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση απο την εργοστασιακή στο υπάρχον δίκτυο θέρμανσης (απομονώνοντας τον λέβητα και το μπόιλερ),προσθέτοντας την αντλία νερού που θα λειτουργεί όσο είναι αναμμένη η αντίσταση (και για κανα μισάωρο μετα με την βοήθεια χρονοδιακόπτη)θα ηταν λειτουργικό;



ναι θα ηταν.Αν πουμε οτι ενα μεσο διαμερισμα θελει 8-12kw για να θερμαινεται .
Τωρα για μισαωρο που λες δεν νομιζω να κανεις κατι.ισως 2-3 ωρες με 8 Kw αντισταση.
Για αρχη κανε μια βολτα και απο την δεη να πιασεις και καννενα γκομενο  :Smile: 
θα σου χρειαστει.


ΥΓ.Μπορεις να κανεις και μπανιο με αυτο το νερο μετα.

----------


## navar

> Για αρχη κανε μια βολτα και απο την δεη να πιασεις και καννενα γκομενο



μπα δεν είναι ανάγκη να πιάσει κανέναν γκόμενο, θα έχει έτσι κ αλλιώς σεξουαλική επαφή με την ΔΕΗ μιά φωρά κάθε Δήμινο !!!!
κοινός θα σε γ^%^#ουν !!!

----------


## Tziordino

xaxa οκ κατάλαβα...

----------

